# Cwc G10



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi here is my new cwc had some time ago and sold it as the face was a bit small for me i am going to give it a go to see if i can live with it?all the best woody77


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi here is my new cwc had some time ago and sold it as the face was a bit small for me i am going to give it a go to see if i can live with it?all the best woody77


BIT SMALL FOR YOU MATE YOU LOOK BETTER WEARING THE VICTINOX...... H.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

fantastic watches these - i got one probably about 2 months ago and it's basically become my daily wearer.

yours is a naval issue one, the 0552 serial number indicates Navy :smartass:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sparrow said:


> fantastic watches these - i got one probably about 2 months ago and it's basically become my daily wearer.
> 
> yours is a naval issue one, the 0552 serial number indicates Navy :smartass:


hi thank you for the info on the watch is there more navy ones out there than army ones as may be thay did not get such hard use all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

taffyman said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi here is my new cwc had some time ago and sold it as the face was a bit small for me i am going to give it a go to see if i can live with it?all the best woody77
> ...


hi hayden i do know what you meen i like this watch a lot was looking for one for some time and got this one off forum all the best wood77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

woody77 said:


>


YEH NOW YOUR ON THE RITE ROAD PAL THATS A CRACKER ! :toot:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree, I like that Victorinox a lot, can I be rude and ask what sort of cash they fetch these days, also what size is it? Looks about 40/42mm

Cheers


----------

